
Binder: Turn a GitHub repo into a collection of interactive notebooks - ingve
http://mybinder.org
======
qhoc
What is the difference between this and
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org](http://nbviewer.ipython.org) or
[https://try.jupyter.org/](https://try.jupyter.org/). I guess it was built
using [https://github.com/jupyter/tmpnb](https://github.com/jupyter/tmpnb)? If
so, that must be so generous for the owner offering free compute.

------
kelsolaar
That's quite awesome! I was waiting for something like that since a while so
that we can have our Colour API available online.

[http://app.mybinder.org/2402028852/notebooks/colour_temperat...](http://app.mybinder.org/2402028852/notebooks/colour_temperature_ramblings.ipynb)

